# Rocky Mountain Equipe wieder aufbauen?



## Balto (29. März 2005)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein rocky mountain equipe. ich denke mal, dass das rad fast 10 jahre alt ist. eigentich ist der rahmen bis auf einige kleine kratzer noch super in ordnung. meine frage ist nur: soll ich das bike neu aufbauen? wenn ja, wieviel kostet denn eine komplette xt gruppe? was wird denn der händler für den umbau verlangen?

gruss balto


----------



## dertutnix (29. März 2005)

mein tipp: lass es so wie es ist!

willst du viel geld ausgeben, dann geh zum händler und lass dir neue teile reinbauen. 
anders würde es sich verhalten, wenn du selber schraubst und spass am basteln und ausaltmachneu hast. dann sind auch die kosten noch überschaubar.

problem wird die gabel sein. um mehr komfort zu bekommen, solltest du die wechseln, die rahmengeometrie wird dir da aber einen sehr engen spielraum zulassen. bringt also nix ...
neue teile? schaltung etc ... wenn, dann eine gute vbrake oder hs 33. viel wert sind neue züge. die alten schaltwerke und umwerfer (ab lx) waren so schlecht nicht. ansonsten sram! dann kommt noch sattelstütze/vorbau/lenker etc etc

summasummarum zuviel geld! lass es wie es ist. geniess es, ein altes funktionierendes bike zu fahren und genau dort auch hinzukommen, wo die anderen mit ihren topmodernen auch fahren.

wenn du was neues willst, kauf dir ein neues teil. wird unterm strich nicht viel teuerer werden und du wirst vermutlich das stimmigere gesamtwerk erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reflex_fan (29. März 2005)

hmmm, genau das hat mir mein händler letzte woche auch gesagt als ich ihn fragte ob er mir in mein 10 jahre altes blizzard ne federgabel anstatt der starrgabel bauen könnte.
auch er meinte die geometrie wird sehr zum nachteil verändert.

ich habs jetzt mal mit meinem switch verglichen:
angenommen ich bau ins blizzard eine federgabel rein, kommt der vorbei ca 5-8 cm höher, außerdem ändert sich der radstand, (wird größer).

nun ist es aber eh so, dass ich feststellte dass der radstand beim switch größer ist als beim blizzard, ne gute reifendicke sogar.
das switch fährt sich von der geometrie her wesentlich cooler als das blizzard.

ich hab jetzt ne woche drüber geschlafen und werd für mich meinesteils jedenfalls entgegen den ratschlägen eine federgabel in das alte blizzard einbauen, es wird sich dann zwar nicht mehr so sportlich fahren aber dazu nutze ich es eh nicht mehr.

ich werd mal irgendwann berichten was draus geworden ist, auch wie sich das ding dann beim lenken ect verhält.


----------



## dertutnix (30. März 2005)

Reflex_fan schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab jetzt ne woche drüber geschlafen und werd für mich meinesteils jedenfalls entgegen den ratschlägen eine federgabel in das alte blizzard einbauen, es wird sich dann zwar nicht mehr so sportlich fahren aber dazu nutze ich es eh nicht mehr.



überleg dir was du tust! hab das versuchsweise mal bei meinem 2004 blizzard (wurde von phil seinerzeit mit 100 mm empfohlen, ich fahre eine 8o mm duke und finde die perfekt für das blizzard) eine rs psylo eingebaut und bin die mit der komplett zur verfügung stehenden bandbreite gefahren. ab 100 mm hat es mir definitiv keinen spass gemacht und die 100 fand ich von der geometrie auch schon grenzwertig (zumindest für ein traillastiges toureneingangrad)

auch solltest du mit bikeaction klären, bis zu welcher federlänge der rahmen freigegeben ist. bei meinem element ist z.b. bei 80 mm schluss. nach einer verstärkung im steuerrohrbereich sind es mehr. könnte mit vorstellen, dass es sich bei deinem blizzard ähnlich verhält.

besorg dir lieber vernünftige dicke reifen, das macht an einem alten stahlrahmen wesentlich mehr sinn als eine moderne federgabel und ist zudem deutlich preiswerter!


----------



## Reflex_fan (31. März 2005)

na, bin da auch im winter 2.5er gefahren, der rollwiederstand ist aber dann zu hoch, macht keinen spass mehr.
der unterschied vom switch zum hardtail blizzard ist so gigantisch, ich "muss" fast jeden tag mit dem blizzard ein bissl fahren, da ich das switch nirgends rumstehen lassen kann&will, und es macht mir mittlerweile null spass mehr mit dem blizzard.
ich mein, was kann/wird passieren? der vorbau kommt maximal 8cm höher, (gefiel mit sehr gut, ist momentan ne drastische sattelüberhöhung vorhanden). 
dann wird der radstand geringfügig grösser; lenkwinkel wird sich änder, sollte mit vorbaulänge in den griff zu bekommen sein. 
ich will ja auch keine megafedergabel da reinzimmern, 
es geht einfach um da "weichere" fahren. 
wie gesagt, trailen geh ich mit dem blizzard eh nicht mehr, ist mehr ein strassenrad geworden.
ne moderne federgabel solls auch nicht werden, geht glaub ich auch gar nicht.


----------



## Martin M (31. März 2005)

8cm sind ca. 4° Lenkwinkel.
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß damit, den Du aber wohl kaum haben wirst.

Aber wieso eigentlich 8cm?
Wie lang ist denn die Gabel? Eine vernünftige 80mm-Gabel ist ca. 450-460mm lang, die alte Starrgabel ca. 400mm. Differenz ist, etwas Sag eingerechnet, unter 50mm.

Ist aber immer noch viel zu viel.


----------



## Reflex_fan (31. März 2005)

mein radhändler sagte entweder 5cm oder 8cm, er wollte sich nicht so festlegen, riet mir aber auch auf alle fälle von ab.



> 8cm sind ca. 4° Lenkwinkel.
> Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß damit, den Du aber wohl kaum haben wirst.



könntest du das irgendwie näher erläutern?


----------



## [email protected] (20. April 2005)

versuch eine alte Pace oder Sunn Gabel mit ca. 40mm zu bekommen.Die müsste mit der Geometrie passen.


----------

